# Need tb critique asap!!



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

I am going to look at one of these thoroughbreds this weekend and need to know your opinion! I am looking for hunter jumper 3' prospect maybe school some higher and lower level dressage..

Horse 1
















Horse 2


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Overall I prefer the gray - shorter and stronger topline, slightly better shoulder angle and neck is more correctly muscled. He also has a higher point of shoulder. With that said I would strongly suggest a PPE as something looks off about the right front leg to me (old bow maybe, or ??). Not sure how it would impact him as a jumper. Pics also make him looks like he has very small feet.

Chestnut might be a diamond in the rough with correct work really look much better. He is also a bit straighter on both ends, but somewhat more bone and slightly lower and roomier hocks.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

The grey has an old splint on his right leg. The vet was not worried at all about his capabilities.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The grey is better but the chestnut has better bone. Neither is a good dressage prospect for anything beyond maybe 2nd level.. for showing. 

I wish the grey had more bone. He is pretty light for a 3' or higher horse. The Chestnut has a steep shoulder and may not get his knees up over a fence.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

The grey looks a bit weedy to me, I prefer the chesnut.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Is 2'9" or 3' okay do you think?


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

I am at school and cannot post a video but if you look up trafalgar in youtube you will find 2 videos of the grey. He is a 2005 17 hh thoroughbred gelding. The chestnut one is 3 years old and 15.3 hh.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I like the chestnut's bone but not his shoulder; far too upright to jump very high. 

The grey has more prominent withers which will be a tad difficult to fit with a saddle, and he's more slightly built than the chestnut. 

Not seeing either of them as great prospects for jumping or dressage, but they'd be decent lower level ones.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

I will not be showing high levels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I like the grey. I don't like the chestnuts shoulder. I don't think the grey horses withers are that bad. Just make sure you get a saddle that fits, they make saddles for high withered horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like the grey better than the chestnut. The chestnut's back legs are too straight and I believe that would affect his ability to couple before a fence. He looks more QH'sy to me than TB.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I prefer the over all look, balance and bone of the chestnut, but agree that the shoulder will cause problems.

I cringe a little bit at the light bone on the grey, but if you arnt planning on high level competition and you are a lighter rider it should be alright(with a vets blessing).


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've watched numerous horses with conformation flaws do well as jumpers. The Chestnut, with a calm demeanor would likely make a nice hunter. Great neck for balance, longer than the grey and not as thick in the throatlatch. I'm a little rusty in this department but aren't hunters limited to 3'6 or 3'9, somewhere in that area?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

It's difficult to say without seeing them move and jump, but overall I prefer the gray.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If you look up Trafalger you get a LOCATION in London. 

OP needs to find the videos and put up a link.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Do you mean a fun horse that you want to compete with as a bonding experience, or a serious rawr-win-trophies horse? If you're looking for a fun horse to try stuff out with so you spend time together, it might change people's opinions.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> I've watched numerous horses with conformation flaws do well as jumpers. The Chestnut, with a calm demeanor would likely make a nice hunter. Great neck for balance, longer than the grey and not as thick in the throatlatch. I'm a little rusty in this department but aren't hunters limited to 3'6 or 3'9, somewhere in that area?


Hunter jumpers around my area are 2'3" to 3'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Elana said:


> If you look up Trafalger you get a LOCATION in London.
> 
> OP needs to find the videos and put up a link.



Trafalgar thoroughbred works.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I found the videos of the gray:


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

For an 8 yr old TB , those videos do nothing for me...If he was cheap enough maybe, but he certainly doesn't make me say , oh yes, I like him.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

the girl rides him like a wooden soldier, not much contact on the reins they keep flopping around.....id like to see him with a better rider...his canter looks comfy =)


----------



## TruGing (Nov 2, 2012)

Ick, the way he carries his head is terrible. Along with the overall weediness I really don't like him. Some of it is duee to the way he's being ridden but that would take a lot of work to correct and even then he has the natural conformation flaws against him and will almost certainly be restricted to very low level competition. I'd pass, I hope the chestnut is better. Even with the steep shoulder I like the looks of him better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

I ended up getting the grey and I LOVE him! He has so much heart and he is sooooo smart! His legs are not near as small as they looked in the photos. He is just beautiful! He is already learning how to carry himself just in the small time I have had him.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I was going to post an opinion but since he is now yours all I can say is Good Luck. Shalom


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome! Post some pics of you guys 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations


----------

